# Exterior front door casing damage by interior trim carpenter



## sahk (Jul 5, 2013)

My front door had not closed properly in years -- it stuck in a couple different places, took a really heavy hand to open it, and was just plain out of alignment (the easiest way I can say it). My interior trim carpenter said he would fix it as he was there doing other projects in the house. He removed the interior door casing to add shims and align the jamb. While it appears he fixed it from the inside (the door doesn't stick and opens smoothly now), you will see that the exterior casing on the opposite side has now protruded out about 1/4 to 1/3 inch. The separation is on the handle set side only, both top and hinge side did not separate. 

My question is how severe is this? Is it something that can be expected when he fixed the alignment and jamb? Can I simply caulk the exposed area and repaint it? Or do I need to do something more, like install new casing for the exterior side of the door?

Thank you all for your input! Seems like you fix one thing in an old house and it leads to two things breaking.


----------



## gowings (Jun 17, 2013)

2 options. 


I would get some expandable foam in the can. For windows and doors. It has minimal expansion. Fill the void/ crack flush with the wall or a little less leaving a say 1/8" then I would caulk it with exterior latex caulking. Since the door was reset and now is closing properly you have little choice.
Get some molding to hide the now shown crack, paint and caulk it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

If the casement feels solid and secure and you are happy to fill and paint then that is all I would do. In Australia we have a variety of gap fillers you squeeze out of a tube with a chalking gun. 

A better brand (here Selleys No More Gaps) is the choice as the paint does not seem to crack as frequently compared to painting over a cheaper filler.


----------

